# Check out this trail cam photo



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

A bunny ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

What is it carrying? Can’t make it out..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Grey squirrel


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Probably had 50 pictures of him working this little flat.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not much spotting on that cat. I don't have a lot of pics of them, but what pics I do have they are really covered in spots.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe a young cat not matured yet ? nice piks


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man from what i seen in that video of them fighting in a tree in another thread. I wonder if they can squirrels out of a tree.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I want one skinned and on the wall


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> Not much spotting on that cat. I don't have a lot of pics of them, but what pics I do have they are really covered in spots.


I think he is young.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I want one skinned and on the wall


If they open up a season for them I have a place in Noble county that is loaded with them.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought he had a small house cat.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A buddy of mine saw a Bobcat go up a tree and get a squirrel, killed it in the tree and dropped it to the ground, climbed down the tree and laid on his back and played with it for a few minutes then ate it.


----------

